# اتحد



## زيد القسام (16 أغسطس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم
السلام على من اتبع الهدى 
وبعد
my rock اتحدك في مناضرة حول الوهية المسيح ولدي شرط هو الا يتدخل احد وارجوا ان تنقل الموضوع الى منتدى الحورات التنائية


----------



## My Rock (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اتحد*

و انا قابل بتحديك, لكن عليك مراعاة الشرطين التاليين

1. عدم النسخ و اللصق
2. عدم تفسير الكتاب المقدس على هواك, بل الألتزام بالتفاسير المعتمدة

بعد ما تقر على موافقتك لهذين الشرطين, يأنقل الموضوع للحوارات الثنائية لنبدأ نقاشات و سلسلة اثبات الوهية المسيح له كل المجد

سلام و نعمة


----------



## Basilius (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اتحد*

هيفسر بمزاجة يا استاذ روك 
زي المناظرة اللي فاتت بتاعت البشارة المزعومة 
لهذا المحمد 
واللي تحدى و هرب جاي يتحدى تاني 


عجبي


----------



## My Rock (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اتحد*



AVADA CADAVRA قال:


> هيفسر بمزاجة يا استاذ روك
> زي المناظرة اللي فاتت بتاعت البشارة المزعومة
> لهذا المحمد
> واللي تحدى و هرب جاي يتحدى تاني
> ...


 

عارف طبعا يا افادا, و تحطيم تحديه في في عدد واحد مع تفسيره, ينسفه هو و الي علمه هذه الأكاذيب

لكن اهو بنتسلى فيهم..


----------



## زيد القسام (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اتحد*

اوفق على شرطين 
ابرا لا يحق لك الرد هنا انا لم اهرب بل بينت لكم وضوح الاية ولم تقتنعوا المشكلة مشكلتك


----------



## My Rock (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اتحد*



زيد القسام قال:


> اوفق على شرطين
> ابرا لا يحق لك الرد هنا انا لم اهرب بل بينت لكم وضوح الاية ولم تقتنعوا المشكلة مشكلتك


 
أستنى أستنى, احنا مش قلنا مفيش تفسير بالمزاج, يبقى توضيح ايه يا رجل؟ نحن من يوضح المعاني و لست أنت
أريد تأكيدك على الألتزام بهذا الشرط, حتى لا تكون محاورة فاشلة مسابقتها..


----------



## زيد القسام (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اتحد*

التزم به في حدود هناك بعض الايات واضحة لا تحتاج تفسير لان انسان لدي عقل


----------



## Basilius (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اتحد*



زيد القسام قال:


> التزم به في حدود هناك بعض الايات واضحة لا تحتاج تفسير لان انسان لدي عقل


 

*هيبدا اهو *
*مش قلتلك يا استاذ روك !!*


----------



## زيد القسام (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اتحد*

اخرج منها يا ابرا كلام موجه لي مي روك اذ كنت يا مي رووك خائف من تحدي قلها


----------



## استفانوس (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اتحد*



> التزم به في حدود هناك بعض الايات واضحة لا تحتاج تفسير لان انسان لدي عقل


الحدود في الاسلام كيفية والاسلام لايعرف المحاورة بل وكما انت اسلفت تحدي
والتحدي في الاسلام حرب
والحرب في الاسلام خدعة


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اتحد*



استفانوس قال:


> الحدود في الاسلام كيفية والاسلام لايعرف المحاورة بل وكما انت اسلفت تحدي
> والتحدي في الاسلام حرب
> والحرب في الاسلام خدعة




هههههه قوية استفانوس


----------



## My Rock (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اتحد*



زيد القسام قال:


> التزم به في حدود هناك بعض الايات واضحة لا تحتاج تفسير لان انسان لدي عقل


 
لماذا تتراجع الأن؟
لا يوجد شئ اسمه نصوص واضحة المعنى او لا تحتاج لتفسير
اشطرطنا عليك الألتزام بتفاسير الكتاب المقدس المعتمدة لكل نص و عدد
فلماذا التراجع الأن يا صديقي؟



زيد القسام قال:


> اخرج منها يا ابرا كلام موجه لي مي روك اذ كنت يا مي رووك خائف من تحدي قلها


 
هل انت طفل لتقول هذا الكلام؟ اي عقل تمتلك لتفكر بهذه الطريقة؟
اذا كنت خائف منك و من تحديثك, الا استطيع حذف الموضوع و حذف عضويتك؟

انا اطمح لمحاورة راقية لا فاشلة كسابقتها التي تحدينا و هربت منها تجر اذيال الغباء و عدم الفهم, لذلك اشترطنا مقومات التي فشلت في الحفاظ عليها في تحديك السابق الفاشل, لنكون في محاورة تفيد القارئ! لا غباء في هبل!!


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اتحد*

زيد القسام
قبل ما تعرض تحدي اخر انتهى من الاول بهذا الموضوع
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=22407


----------



## زيد القسام (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اتحد*

نعم لا تفسير بمزاج التزم بشرطك


----------



## زيد القسام (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اتحد*

انا لم اهرب من المناضرة الاولى


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اتحد*



زيد القسام قال:


> انا لم اهرب من المناضرة الاولى


 
لكن للاسف كتبت الموضوع وذهبت ولم تعد ام انك تدرس للرد بعد الرد عليها وغيبت لفترة لتفتح موضوع تحدي لروك عن الوهية المسيح


----------



## My Rock (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اتحد*



زيد القسام قال:


> نعم لا تفسير بمزاج التزم بشرطك


 
كلام رائع, اتمنى لا تنقظه لاحقا
تفضل في موضوع النقاش
الوهية المسيح من الكتاب المقدس (محاورة مع زيد القسام) 

سلام و نعمة


----------



## My Rock (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اتحد*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=467818&postcount=20
هذا هو المسلم الذي يتحدى
انتهى به الحال للطعن بأنجيل يوحنا و لجأ للتفسير الشخصي بعدما ذكرنا دليل واحد لف و دار في الأعتراف بصحته

طعنه هذا هو أنتصار, لأنه أعترف بطريقة غير مباشرة بأن الأنجيل يشهد لألوهية المسيح التي نسب كلامه بكل وقاحة بكونه مجرد اعتقاد شخصي للرسول يوحنا..

عشنا و شفنا يا مسلمين.. محاور يطعن في الكتاب في وسط محاورة!!!

ما احلاكم..


----------



## زيد القسام (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اتحد*

بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم

اولا ان لم اطعن في كتابك المقدس
تانيا  لم افسر من مزاجي اين هدا التفسير تم اين اعترافي بالوهية المسيح في الكتاب المقدس واين وقاحة في ان اقول بان الشهادة اجتهاد شخصي ليوحنا
كنت اتمنى ان اناضر شخص في المستوى ولكن للاسف


----------



## Tabitha (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اتحد*



زيد القسام قال:


> بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم
> 
> اولا ان لم اطعن في كتابك المقدس
> تانيا  لم افسر من مزاجي اين هدا التفسير تم اين اعترافي بالوهية المسيح في الكتاب المقدس



*هههههههههههههههههههه

ده حالكم يا مسلمين بعد ما تتفضحوا.............

مش لاقي حاجة تقولها طبعا

بظن الان وبعد الانتهاء من المناظرة الحكم للقرائ وليس لك *





> واين وقاحة في ان اقول بان الشهادة اجتهاد شخصي ليوحنا



*! !*


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اتحد*



زيد القسام قال:


> بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم
> اولا ان لم اطعن في كتابك المقدس
> تانيا  لم افسر من مزاجي اين هدا التفسير تم اين اعترافي بالوهية المسيح في الكتاب المقدس واين وقاحة في ان اقول بان الشهادة اجتهاد شخصي ليوحنا
> كنت اتمنى ان اناضر شخص في المستوى ولكن للاسف


 

*يا زيد القسام انا كنت متابع الحوار بينك وبين الاخ ماي روك*
*بصراحة انت يا زيد القسام كلامك بدون معنى 0 لف ودوران 0 تكرار حول الموضوع 0 لم تاتي بتفاسير معتمدة من المسيحين بل من عندك .*
*وقد صبر عليك ماي روك لكي يعطيك فرصة لعلى وعسى تكتب شي مفيد لكن للاسف لم تكتب الا سطور ليس لها معنى.*


----------



## My Rock (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اتحد*



زيد القسام قال:


> بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم
> 
> اولا ان لم اطعن في كتابك المقدس


 
صدق الله العظيم

الم تقل ان ما كتبه يوحنا في انجيله هو اجتهاد شخصي منه؟ اله هذا طعن بوحي الكتاب؟ ولا حضرتك ما تعرف هذا الشئ؟



> تانيا لم افسر من مزاجي اين هدا التفسير


 
راجع اخر رد ليك و حتشوف محاولك تفسيرك و نشر استنتاجك للنص الذي كعنت به



> تم اين اعترافي بالوهية المسيح في الكتاب المقدس


 
أعترافك عندما سقطت امام اول دليل و رفضت ان يكون الهي و نسبته الى اجتهاد يوحنا لتخرج من المأزق



> واين وقاحة في ان اقول بان الشهادة اجتهاد شخصي ليوحنا


 
الطعن في النصوص في وسط محاورة هو وقاحة و جهل و قلة معرفة, فلو حاور احدنا مسلم في القرأن و عندما يذكر المسلم اي دليل من القرأن لا نرفضه و نقول ان هذا اجتهاد محمدي



> كنت اتمنى ان اناضر شخص في المستوى ولكن للاسف


 

فعلا للأسف, لأننا هنا نحاور بمستوى عالي لا و لن تصل اليه على عقليتك هذه.. روح حاور في الروضات بتاعتكم عسى ان ترزق بطفل بمستواك الحواري يناقشك..

أتحد و أتحد, و بالأخر طلعت مش قادر تقف امام اول دليل!

دا اول دليل و طعنت بالأنجيل.. لو نفوت على الأسفار الأخرى حننتهي بيك طاعن بالأسفار كلها يا شطور؟

عشنا و شفنا..


----------



## yoyo112yoyo (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اتحد*

يا مظبطنا   يا ماي روك    
يازعيمنا  قدنا للامام


----------



## زيد القسام (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اتحد*

حقيقة  ان ماي روك حدف اسطر من الرد الاكثر قوة والاكثر من ذلك لم يجب على سؤال واحد من اسئلتي و لن اقول انه اعترف بعدم الوهية المسيح حين قال انا اتفق معك بالرأي, فالله غير محدود و لا يسعه لا جسم انسان و لا الكرة الأرضية بكاملها, فمن يقول ان الله يحده جسم انسان؟ 
قوله يوضح عدم الوهية المسيح كما انه لم يستطيع ان يفسر ( في البدء كان الله وكان الله عند الله وكان الله هو الله !!!).ا
انت بنفسك قلت ان, الكلام كلام يوحنا وان قلت الامر ذاته فأين هذا الطعن


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اتحد*



زيد القسام قال:


> حقيقة  ان ماي روك حدف اسطر من الرد الاكثر قوة والاكثر من ذلك لم يجب على سؤال واحد من اسئلتي و لن اقول انه اعترف بعدم الوهية المسيح حين قال انا اتفق معك بالرأي, فالله غير محدود و لا يسعه لا جسم انسان و لا الكرة الأرضية بكاملها, فمن يقول ان الله يحده جسم انسان؟
> قوله يوضح عدم الوهية المسيح كما انه لم يستطيع ان يفسر ( في البدء كان الله وكان الله عند الله وكان الله هو الله !!!).ا
> انت بنفسك قلت ان, الكلام كلام يوحنا وان قلت الامر ذاته فأين هذا الطعن


 
دع القارى يحكم
وهذا هو الحوار الي صار بينك وبين الاستاذ ماي روك
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=27769


والاستاذ ماي روك فسر لك النص بشكل رائع 
ولكن     الذين فيهم اله هذا الدهر قد اعمى اذهان غير المؤمنين لئلا تضيء لهم انارة انجيل مجد المسيح الذي هو صورة الله.


----------



## انت الفادي (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اتحد*



زيد القسام قال:


> حقيقة  ان ماي روك حدف اسطر من الرد الاكثر قوة والاكثر من ذلك لم يجب على سؤال واحد من اسئلتي و لن اقول انه اعترف بعدم الوهية المسيح حين قال انا اتفق معك بالرأي, فالله غير محدود و لا يسعه لا جسم انسان و لا الكرة الأرضية بكاملها, فمن يقول ان الله يحده جسم انسان؟
> قوله يوضح عدم الوهية المسيح كما انه لم يستطيع ان يفسر ( في البدء كان الله وكان الله عند الله وكان الله هو الله !!!).ا
> انت بنفسك قلت ان, الكلام كلام يوحنا وان قلت الامر ذاته فأين هذا الطعن



امرك عجيب يا اخ زيد.
انت بصراحة تجادل من اجل الجدال فقط و ليس للفهم..
لانك لو فهمت ما قاله ماي روك لما كتبت انت هذه الاسطر التي تظهر جليان انك لا تفقه او تفهم شئ.
ماي روك قال لك ما يقوله كل مسيحي و ان الله غير محدود و لا يحده شئ و لا مكان و لا حتي جسد انسان... 
فهل يا تري معني كلام ماي روك انه ينفي الوهية السيد المسيح؟؟؟ بالطبع لا...بل هو يؤكدها.
لان لاهوت السيد المسيح هو غير محدود.. فمع ان الله موجود علي الارض فهو موجود في السماء و في كل مكان.
فهمت؟؟؟
اكيد لسه..
يتسال العديد من المسلمين بغباء... عندما كان الهكم مصلوب.. من كان يدير الكون؟؟؟
معني السؤال هذا يا عزيزي المسلم... ان المسلمين هم من ينادون بمحدودية الله و ليس المسيحيين... فأنتم من اقتصر وجود الله في السماء فقط.. او في مكان واحد فقط و ترفضون فكرة ان يكون الله في كل مكان.
فالسيد المسيح كأله علي الارض كان موجود في السماء ايضا.. اذن هو غير محدود.. اما كلمة محدود فهي تعني انه يجب ان يكون في مكان و احد و لا يقدر ان يكون في نفس الوقت في مكان اخر... فهمت ؟؟؟ اكيد لسه.

مثال: لو حفرنا حفرة علي شاطئ البحر. و وضعنا فيها ماء من البحر...
اذن فالماء في هذه الحفرة هو ماء البحر نفسه.. و لكن هل هذا يعني ان البحر كله في هذه الحفرة؟؟؟ بالطبع لا.. لان الحفرة هي محدودة بالنسبة للبحر..

فالله غير محدود.. و وجوده في الجسد لا يحد منه و لا يتنافي مع شخصه. فهو فوق الزمان و المكان.

ارجوا ان تركذ في الكلام و تقرأه و لا تتهم الغير اتهامات باطلة.

 و لكن دعنا نلاحظ كلامك.. انت تقول ان الله لا يسعه كون و لا يسعه جسد انسان.... ماذا يفهم عزيزي القارئ من كلام الاخ زيد؟؟؟؟؟
ان من يقرأ كلامك يجد انك تريد ان تحجم من الله و ان تحدد منه.. لانك اعتبرت ان لله كتلة... هي اكبر من جسم الانسان.. و اكبر من الكرة الارضية و لكنها ماذالت محدودة الحجم... اما نحن فنقول لك ان الله غير محدود و لا يوجد شئ يحده... و انا اكرر كلام استاذي ماي روك.. ان الله غير محدود و لا يحده شئ و لا حتي جسد انسان... لان اتحاد الله بالجسد لا يحد منه بل هو موجود في الجسد و موجود في السماء و موجود في الكون و موجود في كل وقت و كل اوان.


----------



## My Rock (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اتحد*



زيد القسام قال:


> حقيقة ان ماي روك حدف اسطر من الرد الاكثر قوة


 
يا مسلم يا كذاب, الكذب هذا تمارسه في غير مكان

انا لم احرر لك سوى مشاركة واحدة تعديت فيها ادب الحوار و وضحت ذلك في ردي

فلو ردت احذف منك سطور لأني لا استطيع الرد كان حذفت الرد كله لا جزء منه و توقيع تحريري للمشاركة في اسفل الرد يا شطور

العب غيرها





> والاكثر من ذلك لم يجب على سؤال واحد من اسئلتي


 
يبدوا انك لا تفهم ما يقال لك في الحوار
موضوعنا كان على الألوهية, و انا اتيت بأول دليل و بعدها انت هربت لأسئلة اخرى حددت انا اجابتها بعد ان ننتهي من موضوع شهادة الكتاب المقدس لألوهية المسيح

لساتك ناسي ولا افتكرت؟




> و لن اقول انه اعترف بعدم الوهية المسيح حين قال انا اتفق معك بالرأي, فالله غير محدود و لا يسعه لا جسم انسان و لا الكرة الأرضية بكاملها, فمن يقول ان الله يحده جسم انسان؟


 
نعم الله غير محدود ولا يسعه لا جسم انسان ولا الكرة الأرضية كلها, ما دخلها اصلا في الوهية المسيح؟

هل تعتقد ان تجسد الله في المسيح معناه ان الله تقوقع داخل الجسد؟ اذا كان هذا تفكيرك فهو خاطئ و لا يمس للعقيدة المسيحية بشئ




> كما انه لم يستطيع ان يفسر ( في البدء كان الله وكان الله عند الله وكان الله هو الله !!!).ا


 
كيف لم افسرها لك و انا اركض وراك في صفحتين شارحا لك المعنى؟

علك نسيت كالعادة, راجع كل من الردود التالية في نفس الموضوع
  #*7* 
  #*9*


تذكرت ولا بعدك؟

يمكن الصيام مأثر على ذاكرتك.. مسكين..


----------



## sony (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اتحد*

اخر تحذير لك ... كفى من المشاركات التافهة 
هذة الشعارات احتفظ بيها لنفسك 
Athanasius


----------



## زيد القسام (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اتحد*

انا لست كدابا يا ماي روك انت بنفسك قلت انك حررت مشاركة يعني قلت نفس شيء الدي قلته انا وتتهمني انني كداب ما هدا الاسلوب كن منطقي وهدا هي اخر مرة اسمح لك ان تتهمني بالكدب 
ماي روك
هل تعتقد ان تجسد الله في المسيح معناه ان الله تقوقع داخل الجسد؟ اذا كان هذا تفكيرك فهو خاطئ و لا يمس للعقيدة المسيحية بشئ

نعم هدا هو تفكيري بل تفكير كل انسان له عقل اد كان هدا التفكير خاطئ فما هو الصواب اد كان هدا التفكير  خاطئ فدينك ينقاض العقل
انت لم تفسر  (في البدء كان الله وكان الله عند الله وكان الله هو الله !!!).  والمشاركة 7و9 لا تفسرها و لن تستطبع تفسيرها


----------



## fredyyy (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اتحد*

*زيد القسام*

*ممكن ُتلقي نظرة على الموضوع الموجود بالرابط الأتي :*

*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=476007#post476007*

*وبعدها أكتب ملاحظاتك *

*ولاتكتب (فدينك ينقاض العقل) لأن هذا ُيسئ اليك قبل أن يسئ الينا*

*فنحن في المنتدى لزيادة المعرفة ... وليس لإثارة بعضنا البعض*

*تصفح الرابط وقول لي رأيك*

*وربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## My Rock (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اتحد*



زيد القسام قال:


> انت لم تفسر (في البدء كان الله وكان الله عند الله وكان الله هو الله !!!). والمشاركة 7و9 لا تفسرها و لن تستطبع تفسيرها


 
يا عزيزي انكر و اكذب كما شئت فلسنا حكاما عليك, لكن ندع التحكيم للقارئ, فأنا شرحت النص الكريم مرتين و في الرابطين التاليين
#*7* 
#*9*

بقى اذا تريد تكذب و تقول ما شرحته و لن استطيع شرحه, فهذا شأنك, لكنه بعدين عن الصواب و الحقيقة..

ربنا ينور عقولكم..


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اتحد*

*My Rock*
اخوي العزيز سيبك منه خلاص هذا جاي يضيع الوقت
انت قمت بشرح وافي وكافي للنص


ارجو *اغلاق الموضوع* لانه انتهى​


----------



## *S.O.G* (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اتحد*

*شكراً لك روك*
*وزيّ العادة المسلم يتبخّر ويختفي عن الوجود دون أن يقول حتّى كلمة شكر وعرفان جميل لمن حاوره...*
*ليباركنا الرب*


----------

